# Possible C Found



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi.. I posted in my area but thought I'd catch more people with a new post. Yesterday's colonoscopy was very frightening. I had the sedative and painkillers but squirmed the entire time. They found one polyp and removed it, and found a large 'thing' very irregular and terrible looking. The biopsy is off to the lab. I have to see a surgeon within 2 weeks and pray this is not C and if it is, has not spread!Oh,..I am feeling surreal at the moment and off to work.The blood the other day, they think was caused from a polyp bleeding.Prayers to you all....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rose,Sorry you were so uncomfortable. Sometimes that can happen especially if you aren't able to pass the gas they tell you to afterward.Hope that aspect of it is over for you and that you are feeling no more pain now.On the results.. you are in very good hands and nothing to do now but wait for the results. Which I am sure is driving you up the wall. Anyone would be concerned. Your Doc isn't sure and he won't be until he gets the path report. He is being very aggressive in making sure nothing sinister is going on and if it is.. he wants to be on top of it. He sounds like a keeper..This I am sure is very overwhelming right now. And all you can do is take it a minute at a time. Right now.. something suspicious was found and is being investigated. It could be something or it could be nothing. And it is hard to wait to find out which it actually is.Keep in touch with your Doc and ask for when results will be in. Follow up if you do not hear in a reasonable time. Don't be shy.Anyone would be concerned but your Doc is doing all the right things to get a grip on whatever the situation is. But I know... very tough to wait.Gather your personal wagons, so to speak. Surround yourself with folks who can be a sounding board for you and who are supportive. We can cyberly hold your hand here.. and I offer mine. Also.. try to keep yourself busy as much as you can and remind yourself.. that nothing is known for sure right now. It could all be fine. And if it turns out that you need further treatment.. you'll handle it.. as it comes a step at a time.If you know that you may need some time off from your regular activities.. with seeing the surgeon and all, get a jump on stuff at home that you wanted to get to. Have a very decent cry when your feelings are brimming over. Don't give it a half hearted cry.. I am talking a good cry here. Tears can help us and be quite therapeutic.







But then.. blow your nose and get back at it. And know.. we're thinking of you here.Keep us posted Rose.XOBQ


----------



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

BQ!Awwwww, you are THE BEST! You've calmed me down, and made me smile. Thank you so much BQ.I am stunned at the moment, but am trying to maintain a positive outlook. The Dr. said while I was on the table, oh, this is cancer! I was like, what?? I was in so much discomfort from the gas pain, I had NO idea it could hurt so much. She said it could be painful, but I thought for a moment, I couldn't even breath the pain shot up my entire torso.







. I just hope that it is not C but hopefully it has not spread if it is.. I will thankfully hold your hand on my journey.







XX Nancy.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Rose... You are doing great! Try to keep as positive as you can. You will have your moments.. expect them and don't judge them...no feelings are 'wrong'. Let the therapy tears flow when you need to and wipe them away when they have done their job.I hope the pain you experienced wanes off in your memory soon. That must have been horrible. I would definitely mention the trouble you had with sedation this time so they can give you something else perhaps whenever you have to have another check. And I must say I am so glad you had the colonoscopy done in the first place! And I'm grateful they saw whatever this is and could get a good sample to send off for biopsy. Soon enough.. you will know the path your journey will continue on. Til then, keep us posted and just let us know how you are or drop a line if ya want to vent. But I must say.. You 'do' stunned very well.You are doing super right now.







XOBQ


----------



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there,Well, I'm out of the hospital and they've taken the little devil out of my colon. The operation was a success and it was contained, not spreading. I do have an appt. end of Jan. to find out if I will need anymore treatment. I sure hope not, it was contained so hopefully no chemo or radiation. To think that 5 yrs ago, my C probably wasn't there, I wish I had gone earlier for my colonoscopy, but who would have known? Thanks to all who held my hand this past month.Likearose ~


----------



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

I am so happy for you and I will keep praying for you. To think Im having a colonoscopy done next monday and Im scared to death of it but I know now that it could save my life. You are a trooper and may god bless you now and continue to bless you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rose,Great to hear from you and SUPER great news that it was contained!!!That's awesome!May you heal well and swiftly!Keep us posted!XOBQ


----------



## 13375 (Aug 9, 2006)

what were your symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Please remember that one of the reasons for regular screening is most of the time colon cancer causes no symptoms other than some blood in the stool often that you cannot see. There are no early warning signs, and most of what symptoms are listed for colon cancer are end of life symptoms, not start of cancer symptoms. Also most of them are very non-specific. Lots of other conditions cause the exact same symptoms.K.


----------



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there everyone!My symptoms were minimal. I did have a bit of blood in my stools but honestly, I just thought it was from a hemmroid. I felt great otherwise, so it is true, there is no telling one about colon cancer, just get yourself checked out asap accordingly. It is all surreal for me but I am really blessed in that it was ''contained''.thanks to all for being there..walking with me







Likearose ~


----------

